# About to own my first horse !!!



## Mrsjenks (18 September 2013)

Hi folks! I've been riding around 8months and adore it, myself and my hubby are in a good position to be able to own one and have found what we think is a good 'first' horse. We have sorted stabling, insurance etc, and are now onto the minefield of buying everything we need, all we are getting is the horses bridle and some rugs, she is a 5yr old thoroughbred 15.3 hh. It is possible that we may be able to borrow a saddle until the saddle fitter is available ! Please, any tips or advice on what to buy, for example a 'kit list' would be much appreciated ! Thanks in advance !


----------



## Honey08 (18 September 2013)

Hello.  Welcome to the forum.  Congratulations on your first horse too.  Where are you going to keep her and on what format (ie, full or part or DIY)?  That will make a difference to what you need..  

Re the saddle, get the saddler booked asap, you really need it fitting properly unless you have a lot of experience..

General equipment..
Grooming kit - body brush (soft), dandy brush, water brush and sponges.  Curry comb, mane comb, hoofpick, hoof oil and brush.
Buckets - feed bucket, couple of water buckets (unless on livery and they provide them).
Tools - brush, shovel, fork (shavings or straw, depends on bed), again unless full/part livery.
First Aid Kit - basic kit for horse.
Feed - find out what the horse is currently fed on from previous owner and stock up.
Rugs - lightweight and middle weight turnouts and perhaps stable rugs.  Probably heavyweight ones too for a TB.  Fleece rug.  
Headcollar and leadrope.  Travel boots.  Tail bandage.  Any boots that the horse needs for exercise.  Fluro exercise sheets or tabbards for you a good idea too.

Phone nos you will need-
Vet.  Farrier.  Equine Dentist.  Feed merchant, both corn and hay and straw/shavings.  Good instructor (always a good plan to carry lessons on, especially with a young TB mare as your first horse!)


----------



## Antw23uk (18 September 2013)

Oh gosh really? 8 months and going for a 5 yr old ... and it being a TB


----------



## Landcruiser (18 September 2013)

"Need" and "want" are two very different things once you have a horse......


----------



## linperrie (18 September 2013)

Oh congrats!! You'll love it. Ask the owner if they have anything else they can give you - old feed buckets, haynets, water buckets, mucking out equipment as they are essentials and they may have old ones they don't use which will do you for a while. You also need a wheel barrow pretty quick too! Headcollars and lead ropes, at least 2 of each as they break or go missing daily! Grooming kit with minimum of hoof pick, Dandy brush, body brush and mane/tail comb. Then hay, bedding, feed and consider a wormer to give on arrival if needed. Turnout rugs, at least 2 so you have a spare if one is soaking. Maybe stable rugs too? Can't think of anything else but I am sure others will. That list above was my bare minimum list when I got my first horse over 2 years ago and it was fine. You will build stuff up and acquire more items as you go, but don't panic too much in the first instance!! Enjoy!! :-D


----------



## madlady (18 September 2013)

Firstly congratulations!

I find that you can never have too many lead ropes  - I'm sure that there is a lead rope fairy who steals them (a bit like the sock fairy!) spare headcollars as well as they have a nasty habit of breaking just when you need them.

Haynets are another thing you may need if she is going to be stabled.


----------



## Dizzleton (18 September 2013)

Welcome! 

I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying riding so much! 

This is in no way meant to sound offensive and nasty, but are you entirely sure you're ready for such a huge commitment so early and especially coming into winter? 

Have you had a chance to look after a horse 'full time' - riding, feeding, mucking out, turning out, buying equipment, going up twice or more a day, dealing with issues and emergencies, behavioural problems, sorting feed, being there for dentist, farrier, vets, sourcing hay, bedding etc etc. 

Horses are a massive responsibility and basically another full time job, you'll barely get free time outside of having a horse unless you're on part/full livery. 

When I was younger I begged my parents for a horse, but even though I thought I was experienced enough to own one, I was actually far from it. It takes many years of riding and helping out at local stables to show me how competent I needed to be.

A lot of riding schools love the help of volunteers where you could learn the majority of basics before diving in at the deep end - It was the most valuable lesson I've ever learnt!


----------



## fatpiggy (18 September 2013)

I add the best veterinary insurance (definitely not the cheapest quote) you can find and personal injury insurance too.  Truthfully, I wouldn't ever call a 5 year old TB, and a mare to boot, a suitable first horse for any novice.  Even a sane one doesn't ride anything like other breeds.  Really bouncy for a start!  I genuinely wish you the best of luck because I suspect you are going to need it.


----------



## Pigeon (18 September 2013)

I will warn you - you will waste hours in the stable staring at her, thinking "I can't believe I have my own horse!!". That's how I spent about 50% of my teenage years :tongue3: 

Agree with good instructor. I would factor weekly lessons in to your budget, TBs, especially young ones, are likely to have a few quirks. In fact I think this is probably the most important thing.

Also read the following books cover to cover, I really really really would recommend doing so before getting your own horse. Will save you money in the long run.

101 Schooling Exercises
The Manual of Horsemanship
Essential Horse Tack and Equipment
A - Z of Horse Ailments
Riding and Road Safety

There is a limitless list of things to buy, and my horse is spoilt rotten, I'll write a list of the things I couldn't live without.

*Set of turnout rugs*, lightweight, medium weight and heavy weight, would recommend having a spare of each. I just use turnout rugs in the stable, but you can get stable rugs too. You can buy good rugs second hand for quite good prices. 

*Saddle. *Saddle fitting is complex, and an ill fitting saddle causes a lot of problems. Definitely buy from and get fitted by a pro. 

*Waterproof exercise sheet. * If your tb is anything like mine, she will thank you for it! 

*Hi vis kit for hacking.* Jacket is the basic, but you can get a sheet for the horse, fluorescent hat bands, exercise boots, bridle attachments and even lights! The more the better, esp in winter.

*Bridle. * Talk to your instructor about bridle fitting and what bit to use. 

*Saddle pad.* And a spare for if the first gets wet/dirty.

*Set of exercise boots.* Brushing boots and overreach boots are the basic ones, but there are a million different types of boots and bandages to suit different situations - again you will probably want spares, some horses are experts at breaking them. 

*Headcollar.* Leather is safer, especially for travelling.

*Insurance.*

*Good boots for you.* Seriously a lifesaver, especially in the winter. In fact the rider stuff is important too, again, esp in the cold and wet. Waterproof fleece lined gloves, ear cover, waterproof over trousers, good waterproof coat and thermal undies are again things I couldn't live without.

*Feed/water buckets and feed.* I have a tb - they eat a lot and it's hard to keep condition on in the winter.

*Grooming/washing kit. * Curry comb, dandy brush, body brush, hoof pick, sweat scraper. 


I'm sure I've forgotten some things, but these are the first that spring to mind.


----------



## Pigeon (18 September 2013)

Antw23uk said:



			Oh gosh really? 8 months and going for a 5 yr old ... and it being a TB 

Click to expand...

Yeah, I didn't want to say anything! You are diving in at the deep end a bit, if you are definitely set on this particular horse - I would recommend having plenty of supervision and help, especially the first few weeks. If you're not sure of something, ask, and just don't take any risks until you know the horse better.


----------



## Kallibear (18 September 2013)

I'm not one to cry 'troll' often but this sounds a little like a wind up?

Complete novices buying a 5yr old TB and 'borrowing' a saddle?! Hum.

My apologies if you're for real OP but as it's your first post, I'm feeling suspicious.

If this is real, I really really hope you've got some constant and experienced help on hand as you're going to need it. Everyone,  inc the very experienced,  has teething issues with new horses and you are still very very novice and inexperienced if you've been riding for less than a year. TB's are renowned for being a bit sharp and quirky so you may have have bitten off more than you can chew. You might be extremely lucky and have bought a saint but it's rare. Confidence at an early stage is a fragile thing and diving into the deep end like you have can result in shattered confidence.

Get a good quality, well fitted saddle as a matter of urgency. Everything else is secondary and you can buy as you go. Save your pennies for lessons and help as I fear you're going to need it.


----------



## Mrsjenks (18 September 2013)

Wow, thank you for all your comments! I honestly wasn't expecting so many responses so quickly ! Thank you for the lists of things I need, very helpful ! I can assure you I am no troll ! Re concerns about experience/time etc, both of my children are at school, my hubby works offshore but is home 3 weeks out of 5, and I am very lucky that I don't have to work. The stable we are going to use is very local to us and we have met a few other owners there who have said everyone will be helpful etc . Re the horse 'Bella' , I understand many of your concerns, however she is a dream, the owner was suggested to us by a member of the bhs knowing we are novices as she knows all of his horses. Bella is a very calm horse, she was originally bred for racing but she just did not want to and was sold on, she is great to hack out, on land and road nothing phases her, she has even had a 3yr old ride her : ) as for borrowing a saddle- the owners daughter has a few saddles and it was him who suggested that we could borrow a saddle until we can get the fitter out ( which is top of our priorities) . I will continue with lessons, and am more than happy to ask if I need help, I wouldn't want anything to be wrong for the horses sake ! Sorry for the essay : )


----------



## brucethegypsycob (18 September 2013)

Pigeon said:



			Yeah, I didn't want to say anything! You are diving in at the deep end a bit, if you are definitely set on this particular horse - I would recommend having plenty of supervision and help, especially the first few weeks. If you're not sure of something, ask, and just don't take any risks until you know the horse better.
		
Click to expand...

Well put pigeon. And I wish mrsjenks all the best .


----------



## Kallibear (18 September 2013)

It sounds like you've put more time and thought into it than many. Most experienced people will be wary of your situation as we've seen it go wrong so so many times before.

Bear in mind that even the nicest sounding seller can be a theiving lying wotsit and see a novice coming a mile off. You MUST MUST get this horse professionally vetted (by an independent vet, not theirs!) to check for health and suitability.  And please please please take an instructor (a good one with no connections to the horse or seller) to assess the horse too. You are, in horse buying terms, a complete beginner and don't know what you're looking for. A  5yr old TB suitable for a novice is a very rare thing indeed and therefore be suspicious.  

Noone wants to be a party pooper but time and time again you see novices diving in the deep end and severely frightening themselves with the wrong horse.  It's no fun, it takes a lifetime to regain what you've lost and there's no need for it if they'd just listened to the spoil sports. Someone as novice as yourself and your husband don't even realise what can go wrong and how. Having your own is very different from riding even the 'naughty' horses at a riding school. Your new horse is unlikely to suffer from a lack of knowledge (you sound sensible and will ask if you don't know) but its YOU who's likely to frighten yourself as many every day handling tasks take time and experience to learn and getting them wrong quickly leads to a stroppy rude and silly horse.

It's entirely possible to do it well without scaring yourself but you will need time and help. You CANNOT rely on fellow liveries to 'help out if you get stuck'. Firstly, half of them will be numpties with suped-up ideas of their own abilities (and as a novice, how can you tell? They'll all sound knowledgeable to you initially!) plus it's unfair to expect others to dedicate the time and help you'll initially need.

Budget in for assisted or full livery to start with so you have professional help. And at least one lesson a week with a good instructor. I'd plan for a minimum of 6weeks with ideally two lessons a week then see how you're managing. 

As for buying stuff, honestly,  most of it is unessesary and cosmetic. You need a headcollar and leadrope, feeding stuff, minimal brushes, suitable rugs and well fitted tack. The rest you can buy as you need it. 

Good luck with your new horse ownership.  It's great fun and extremely rewarding but it requires experience and skill to get right.


----------



## its_noodles (18 September 2013)

Antw23uk said:



			Oh gosh really? 8 months and going for a 5 yr old ... and it being a TB 

Click to expand...

i admire op's courage. i have been riding for as long as i can remember and i sometimes feel nervous about tb. now i mainly ride kwpn...
very best of luck and hope op enjoys new horse ownership...


----------



## sarahw123 (18 September 2013)

What attracts you to this horse?What type if horse do you usually ride?
How many times have you seen/tried this horse? 
I really would go and see it in as many different situations as possible, see it ridden in a variety of places, ride it yourself in as many different places, with and without company, as possible. A genuine seller would not mind this and would want the horse in question to go to the right home.I would also add a good body protector to your list, I'm sure we all wear them on a new horse especially!
A green horse and green rider may not always be the best combo to be honest. 5 is still very young - thoroughbred or not. It's so important you have regular lessons on her and help on a day to day basis. 
Good luck, I think you may be needing it


----------



## its_noodles (18 September 2013)

have u actually bought her yet? in any case, could u ask ur instructor out and have a few lessons with her. may be the instructor wants to ride her as well...
just a thought...


----------



## Mrsjenks (18 September 2013)

Hi, no haven't bought her yet. Im attracted to this horse because she has such a calm temperament , if hacking out with others the rest decide to run, she just sort of says 'where are u lot going , what's the rush?' I may not have been riding very long but have rode quite a few different types of horse, from a pony to a 4yr old stallion who was as docile as anything, it is for this reason that I aren't put off specifically as she is a tb . I am overwhelmed by the concern thank you so much : ) I gave just chatted to a lady from the bhs (who pointed us in the direction of this seller) and she suggested asking the seller for a fortnight trial, as he knows the yard, and as long as I get her insured. Think this might be a good idea apparently sellers used to do this as common practise years ago ?!


----------



## Frenchfancy (18 September 2013)

If you really have only been riding 8 months, then you are either a natural talent, or have been very lucky with the horses you have ridden.

I have been riding for 4 years, and owned for 2 years and I still consider myself a novice.  Whilst I accept there can be some very lovely 5 year olds out there I would not consider buying one at this stage.  I have seen several people at our yard make this mistake and they simply don't have the experience needed to school and train a young horse.  On our recent search we ruled out several lovely horses due to their age and have ended up with a lovely 12 year old.

I think maybe if you had ridden some more difficult horses or been scared at some point you may feel differently, but you haven't had that experience yet.  If someone offered me a 5 yr old TB for free right now I wouldn't take it no matter how lovely the horse.  I simply don't have the experience required.


----------



## Mrsjenks (18 September 2013)

I do appreciate your view, but I have been scared on some of the horses I have been on, I was jumping within 3 months of lessons, and during one of these lessons I was flung from the horse ( a cob 12yr) straight over his head onto my back , not so lucky ! I did however get straight back up ( after checking I wasn't badly hurt) and got straight back on and done another jump . I haven't bought this horse yet , I am taking 2 very experienced trainers/riders of tb's with me on Monday when I go for another ride, I will not buy the horse if I am not sure : )


----------



## Hedge_pig (18 September 2013)

This 'one size fits all' attitude annoys me. I have known people who have 5 years riding experience who can't tack up a horse, and people who have god knows how many years of horse ownership who don't know what a snaffle is, so experience isn't everything. The OP sounds like she has her head screwed on right, she's talking to experienced people and is considering her options.

I don't think the age or the breed is any indicator of a horse's temperament or suitability either, had my confidence truly wrecked for hacking by a 20 year old Irish draught. My 5 year old warmblood x is my first horse (shock, horror) and she is helping repair my tattered confidence while I help her with hers.

Do agree on the saddle however, get one fitted a.s.a.p, it's very easy to ruin a horse with a badly fitting saddle. Agree with lessons too, they are fab for giving you ideas for things to work on if nothing else.

Good luck to you OP.


----------



## Leo Walker (18 September 2013)

I live about a mile from you MrsJenks if you want to PM who you are buying from and what yard your going to be at? I know the yards round here and there are some not so good ones. I probably know the horse as well, if not I'll know the seller


----------



## its_noodles (18 September 2013)

Mrsjenks said:



			I do appreciate your view, but I have been scared on some of the horses I have been on, I was jumping within 3 months of lessons, and during one of these lessons I was flung from the horse ( a cob 12yr) straight over his head onto my back , not so lucky ! I did however get straight back up ( after checking I wasn't badly hurt) and got straight back on and done another jump . I haven't bought this horse yet , I am taking 2 very experienced trainers/riders of tb's with me on Monday when I go for another ride, I will not buy the horse if I am not sure : )
		
Click to expand...

why dont u ask ur instructor to ride the horse? how about vetting?


----------



## Mrsjenks (18 September 2013)

She's getting vetted if we decide she could be right, can't really ask instructor as she was wanting me to loan then buy one of hers, plus she is extremely busy with her own yard, don't think she would !


----------



## Mrsjenks (18 September 2013)

P.s thank you hedge pig !!!


----------



## Mrsjenks (18 September 2013)

Frankie cob ! Not sure how to message you , never used a forum for anything before its all new !


----------



## alainax (18 September 2013)

Mrsjenks said:



			She's getting vetted if we decide she could be right, can't really ask instructor as she was wanting me to loan then buy one of hers, plus she is extremely busy with her own yard, don't think she would !
		
Click to expand...


Please OP, take someone very knowledgeable with you when you go to see the horse again. The Vet will just tell you if its fit and sound, not if its going to be a nice quiet ride or not.

I really do wish you well, and hope she is all the horse you wish her to be.


----------



## Mrsjenks (18 September 2013)

Thank you alainax : ) yes they are very experienced especially in tb's one is going to ride her and take her out of her normal surroundings and watch her behaiviour and the other is doing the groundwork - checking her in stable etc this is apparently running hand all over to check for jumps flinches etc and general manner in different situations, they have 60 years experience between them and have bred, broke, bought and sold tbs so I trust their judgement : )


----------



## its_noodles (18 September 2013)

Mrsjenks said:



			She's getting vetted if we decide she could be right, can't really ask instructor as she was wanting me to loan then buy one of hers, plus she is extremely busy with her own yard, don't think she would !
		
Click to expand...

u dont have to buy the horse right away. why dont u ask if u could loan her first? this would give u more time to get to know the horse...
just a thought...


----------



## Mrsjenks (18 September 2013)

Would be a great idea but I think they need to sell, I am going to ask if I can have a fortnights 'trial' though : )


----------



## Leo Walker (18 September 2013)

I'll PM you now and you can reply


----------



## its_noodles (18 September 2013)

Mrsjenks said:



			Would be a great idea but I think they need to sell, I am going to ask if I can have a fortnights 'trial' though : )
		
Click to expand...

of course they want to sell, but u shouldn't feel being pressurised into making a decision. as i said, i would ask for a loan for a period of time (say 2 months), with an option to buy at the end of the period...
thats what i would do...


----------



## Mrsjenks (18 September 2013)

Ok, something to think about : )


----------

